# Oh no ... this isn't you is it squishles ??!!



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Honey, will you marry... Oh. Never mind... 

Yikes !! :mellow:

JR


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 14, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Honey, will you marry... Oh. Never mind...
> Yikes !! :mellow:
> 
> JR


man - that is a sad story. Gotta feel for the guy, we're all capable of some really stupid things when we've got :wub: on the mind.


----------



## benbo (Mar 14, 2008)

I feel sorry for the guy, but I like the word "plonker"

And yes, he is one, whatever it is.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2008)

He is a dumbass, and she is a bitch.

If she really isn't talking to him over that, then losing that ring was a blessing for that wanker.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 15, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> He is a dumbass, and she is a bitch.


well said!


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 15, 2008)

$12,000???? Wow, thats insane.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2008)

he should have tied it to his wrist like you do with a two year old.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 17, 2008)

Isn't that why you insure them? *moron*

No, I still don't have mine, but I'm going for a visit this weekend! *fingers crossed*


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 17, 2008)

Aren't you dropping him hints squishles?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2008)

^ I thought she was just plain dropping him.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 17, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I thought she was just plain dropping him.


:thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 17, 2008)

hmy:

Just don't dump him on video and post it on Youtube.

Oh wait........


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 17, 2008)

^^^Trying to give frecoder some hope that he has a shot????


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ Somehow I don't think that would go anywhere even if he turns on the "romance."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey now! All you haters are just trying to mess up my game! 

Just because I started that topic of "Hottest Engineers" doesn't mean i have to be the butt of everyone's conversation! I was innocently trying to make conversation! Then again if you feel like there is nothing else to talk about on this dreaded Monday than feel free to speak your minds!


----------



## Fudgey (Mar 17, 2008)

> the butt of everyone's conversation!


I wouldn't mind chatting about this!


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 17, 2008)

haha fudgey you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Fudgey (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh Jesus Fudgey! Go back to the Terminator...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2008)

What'd he do wrong? I don't get it.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 17, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Oh Jesus Fudgey! Go back to the Terminator...


Squishles, did you really give him the "Welcome to Dumpsville - population: you"?


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 17, 2008)

No


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2008)

This is almost as entertaining as Fudgey's date thread, all it needs is some AC Slatering.


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 17, 2008)

fudgy is definately one of my heros....NOT!!


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 17, 2008)

frecoder78 said:


> fudgy is definately one of my heros....NOT!!


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 17, 2008)

*sigh* :-\


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 17, 2008)

C'mon guys u gotta give fudgy credit for at least being honest!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2008)

^ Hey you were the one bashing him, not us.


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 17, 2008)

I wouldn't call it bashing. More like teasing.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 17, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> *sigh* :-\


I hope that wasn't directed at me. That was my first lolcat!


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 17, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> I hope that wasn't directed at me. That was my first lolcat!


That was aimed at VT.


----------



## testee (Mar 17, 2008)

How was the trip VTE?


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 19, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> This is almost as entertaining as Fudgey's date thread, all it needs is some AC Slatering.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 19, 2008)

DVINNY said:


>


It all makes sense now, except that's not the right guy...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2008)

It's amazing how every thread on this board ends in one of the following conclusions:

- AC Slatering

- Scotch and ramen

- The event in the thread occurring on a conveyor belt

- Big hair girl


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 19, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> It's amazing how every thread on this board ends in one of the following conclusions:
> - AC Slatering
> 
> - Scotch and ramen
> ...


You forgot to mention 2G1C


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 19, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> It's amazing how every thread on this board ends in one of the following conclusions:
> - AC Slatering
> 
> - Scotch and ramen
> ...


because quite frankly, once you get to one of those topics, there really isn't a whole lot more to say.



> You forgot to mention 2G1C


thank god. It shouldn't be mentioned.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 19, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> It's amazing how every thread on this board ends in one of the following conclusions:
> - AC Slatering
> 
> - Scotch and ramen
> ...


What do you mean 'one'... we can get several... such as:

What if the Big Hair Girl (who is the hottest engineer on the board with a picture and had a NCEES pencil behind her ear) was AC Slatering while thinking of a pig in the MRI after eating scotch and ramen noodles (for lunch) while the toilet was on a conveyor belt? Would this lead to a 2G1C or a new PE Review forum being developed?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2008)

^ What if she's AC Slatering _into_ the cup?


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 19, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> What do you mean 'one'... we can get several... such as:
> What if the Big Hair Girl (who is the hottest engineer on the board with a picture and had a NCEES pencil behind her ear) was AC Slatering while thinking of a pig in the MRI after eating scotch and ramen noodles (for lunch) while the toilet was on a conveyor belt? Would this lead to a 2G1C or a new PE Review forum being developed?


:w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahhhhhh.... Good stuff.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahhhhhh.... Good stuff.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahhhhhh.... Good stuff.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 19, 2008)

Dleg thinks it's good stuff.


----------



## frazil (Mar 19, 2008)

_really _good stuff


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2008)

That's right.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2008)

Really, really, good stuff.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 20, 2008)

really, really, really good stuff...

or he just has OCD!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 20, 2008)

don't we all.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 20, 2008)

Dleg said:


> don't we all.


Does checking EB.com every 5 minutes count?


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ I was thinking that myself!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Does checking EB.com every 5 minutes count?


What if you are checking it even MORE frequently! :blink:

JR


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 21, 2008)

I got engaged last night!!!!!!!!!!!! And it didn't involve a balloon.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 21, 2008)

^^^Congratulations Squishles :multiplespotting:


----------



## maryannette (Mar 21, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I got engaged last night!!!!!!!!!!!! And it didn't involve a balloon.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

:multiplespotting: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :multiplespotting:


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 21, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I got engaged last night!!!!!!!!!!!! And it didn't involve a balloon.


Are you still getting a Wii?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 21, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I got engaged last night!!!!!!!!!!!! And it didn't involve a balloon.


Did it involve any AC Slatering?

Congrats Squish - we're all happy for you! :multiplespotting:


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats! That is great news squishles!

Sorry frecoder, you have no shot now!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 21, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I got engaged last night!!!!!!!!!!!! And it didn't involve a balloon.


:multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: Awesome news! How did he do it? How's the ring? :GotPics:


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 21, 2008)

Great news! Congratulations. Is your ring shaped like a Wii?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2008)

congrats squish.

Best wishes to you and the future Mr. Squish


----------



## frazil (Mar 21, 2008)

Congratulations!! Yes, let's hear all about it!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats! Lets hear the details!


----------



## ktulu (Mar 21, 2008)

congrats, squishles!!!

:beerchug:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats Squishles!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

Best wishes!!



bigray76 said:


> Sorry frecoder, you have no shot now!


Well ... he could always turn into a spoiler, like Ralph Nader ...

JR


----------



## rudy (Mar 22, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I got engaged last night!!!!!!!!!!!! And it didn't involve a balloon.


Congratulations Squishles10 !!! arty-smiley-048:

When's the big day? :holyness:


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone! It was very sweet we went on a walk after dinner and he asked in a gazebo. We went wii shopping today but best buy is out in Memphis. The ring is beautiful! I'll post pics when I get my real camera hooked up cuz the cell cam isn't doing it justice.

YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wonderful Squishles!

I hope you blasted him with "it's about time!!"

All kidding aside, congrats!!


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 23, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I got engaged last night!!!!!!!!!!!! And it didn't involve a balloon.


Congrats squishles! He beat me to it (j/k). :multiplespotting:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm gonna miss the drama however.


----------



## cement (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm glad that EB could play our part.

Congrats! :multiplespotting:


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh the drama is never over ;-)

I can't figure out how to post a pic on here so I stuck it on my profile. She's pretty and sparkly :-D


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice!!! And to boot, if anyone is getting any ideas about checking out the Squishles... once they see your profile, I think they will get the hint!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Oh the drama is never over ;-)
> I can't figure out how to post a pic on here so I stuck it on my profile. She's pretty and sparkly :-D


Very pretty...white gold or platinum?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 24, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Oh the drama is never over ;-)
> I can't figure out how to post a pic on here so I stuck it on my profile. She's pretty and sparkly :-D


Here you go.

very nice.

Congratulations


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 24, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> Very pretty...white gold or platinum?


Honestly don't know, nor do I know how big it is. His mom has all the paperwork in India still. Seriously helpful when trying to get it insured, let me tell you. Of course bc it was custom made, there are no markings in it either, so completely clueless :-(


----------



## maryannette (Mar 24, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 25, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Honestly don't know, nor do I know how big it is. His mom has all the paperwork in India still.


1. Definitely a bad sign when the guy's Mom gets involved with an engagement ring purchase.

2. The paperwork is in India? Please tell me that's where he's from as opposed to being involved in some scheme to smuggle jewels across international boundaries.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 25, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> 2. The paperwork is in India? Please tell me that's where he's from as opposed to being involved in some scheme to smuggle jewels across international boundaries.


She may have said to much...

:Chris:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 25, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]DALLAS MORNING NEWS[/SIZE]

March 26, 2008

Local authorities arrested a young woman today for her suspected involvement in an international jewel smugglinng operation. The woman, who had been posing as a civil engineer for a local firm, is being detained indefinitely at a federal penetentiary outside Dallas. Police declined to release the woman's name to protect the safety of her family.

The Squishles cartel, as they are known by the authorities, have links to extortion, money laundering, drug trafficking, and child slave trading. The FBI was tipped off to the woman's whereabouts when a coworker called a hotline reporting she was wearing a shiny new engagement ring from India.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 25, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> [SIZE=14pt]DALLAS MORNING NEWS[/SIZE]


:appl: :laugh:


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 25, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> 1. Definitely a bad sign when the guy's Mom gets involved with an engagement ring purchase.
> 2. The paperwork is in India? Please tell me that's where he's from as opposed to being involved in some scheme to smuggle jewels across international boundaries.


His family is from there so he wanted it custom-made there. She went to pick it up. His dad bought it so I'm not complaining!


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 25, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> [SIZE=14pt]DALLAS MORNING NEWS[/SIZE]


NICE! :bananalama:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 25, 2008)

> His dad bought it so I'm not complaining!


I always thought that the ring was something that should come from the guy and be something from him that's unique for his fiance. It just seems like a hand me down ring from grandma or a big ring you could never afford on your own that dad kicked in for detracts from that a little bit.

Not from the ring itself, but from the gesture on the guy's part.

What style of setting is that Squish - I like.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 25, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I always thought that the ring was something that should come from the guy and be something from him that's unique for his fiance. It just seems like a hand me down ring from grandma or a big ring you could never afford on your own that dad kicked in for detracts from that a little bit.


I don't think that's necessarily the case. It depends on a lot of things. Each relationship and family is unique.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 25, 2008)

^ I agree. Different strokes for different folks.

I was simply trying to express my opinion that guided how I looked at my situation then.

Then again, I proposed in shorts and a t shirt in my living room, I'm sure there are critics of that approach too!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 25, 2008)

My husband swears he did not propose to me. He doesn't even remember any conversation about marriage. He's still in denial after almost 28 years.

And, WE picked out my ring.

Hmmmm.

Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 25, 2008)

^ You've been married as long as I've been alive. It's tough for me to imagine being married that long.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 25, 2008)

maryannette said:


> My husband swears he did not propose to me. He doesn't even remember any conversation about marriage. He's still in denial after almost 28 years.
> And, WE picked out my ring.
> 
> Hmmmm.
> ...


WE did as well (I mainly went and said 'yes, dear'. she had me trained even then)


----------



## maryannette (Mar 25, 2008)

It's tough for me to imagine, too. There's something in my head that does not accept that I'm this old. I don't usually feel old. I don't think I act very old. I cut up too much. I don't think I look too old. My husband and I still have a very good relationship. Is that the sign of an old marriage? I'm still having fun, even if my age says I'm a little bit old.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 25, 2008)

maryannette said:


> It's tough for me to imagine, too. There's something in my head that does not accept that I'm this old. I don't usually feel old. I don't think I act very old. I cut up too much. I don't think I look too old. My husband and I still have a very good relationship. Is that the sign of an old marriage? I'm still having fun, even if my age says I'm a little bit old.


You always grow older, but you don't necessarily grow up. I think you are as old as you see yourself. I personally still see myself as a 20-year old, even though life is forcing more responsibility on me.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 25, 2008)

I bought the ring on my own. I knew a guy ion the jewelry business, he should me a bunch of stones. I picked one out and then chose the setting and had him put it together. She still wears it so I guess she liked it.

At the time I was going to buy a Corvette, instead I got the ring. Probably should have gotten the 'vette.

j/k

flash forward 22 years and here I am.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 25, 2008)

I bought the engagement ring myself, but we got the bands together.

I proposed in my wife's kitchenette. I had an elaborate scheme planned out, but the plan went south and I had to improvise.

Congrats, Squishles!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 25, 2008)

My neice got married last year and she was upset because she thought she would not be able to have her "dream" wedding. I told her that I wanted her to have a nice wedding, but I really wanted her to have a great marriage. The wedding is one day. A marriage is a long time.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 25, 2008)

It's their tradition. Basically, I think it's to show the neighbors how much money you have, but no one will admit that. He bought the setting and his parents bought the diamond. I'm not complaining, I'm wearing it!

His original plan was very involved, still haven't heard the whole plan. That was 2 weeks ago and it snowed bad here so he couldn't make it. Now I know why he was so pissed when I called to tell him not to come!

New plan was much better probably- after dinner walk, in our pjs and flip flops. In a gazebo. Cute.

We're still debating an elephant at the wedding, thoughts?


----------



## maryannette (Mar 25, 2008)

I just know that elephants leave a big mess behind.

(Fudgey style)


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 25, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> We're still debating an elephant at the wedding, thoughts?


Who will be sitting at the EB.com table (other than frecoder, of course!)????


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 25, 2008)

maryannette said:


> I just know that elephants leave a big mess behind.(Fudgey style)






bigray76 said:


> Who will be sitting at the EB.com table (other than frecoder, of course!)????


I think Fudgey should be hired as the elephant keeper for the event!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 25, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> It's their tradition. Basically, I think it's to show the neighbors how much money you have, but no one will admit that. He bought the setting and his parents bought the diamond. I'm not complaining, I'm wearing it!
> His original plan was very involved, still haven't heard the whole plan. That was 2 weeks ago and it snowed bad here so he couldn't make it. Now I know why he was so pissed when I called to tell him not to come!
> 
> New plan was much better probably- after dinner walk, in our pjs and flip flops. In a gazebo. Cute.
> ...


I absolutely adore elephants, but they can be very tempermental and can be rather stinky as others have noted.

If you are having a traditional Indian ceremony...I think that would be a great idea provided all the festivities are upwind.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, an elephant??

Our Regional Manager had a traditional Indian wedding complete with an elephant. He said it was nothing like you would see in the States.

I had some intresting ceremonies to do when my wife and I got married. (She's Taiwanese.) So, we had a lot of Chinese Wedding Banquet stuff as well as some other things to do.

For your wedding squishles, don't be too afraid to go with the customs with other cultures. It makes for an intresting day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 25, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> I had some intresting ceremonies to do when my wife and I got married. (She's Taiwanese.) So, we had a lot of Chinese Wedding Banquet stuff as well as some other things to do.


Did you serve brain? My cousin stood up to a traditional Chinese wedding and they had served brain (either monkey or chicken I don't remember)


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ Hell no!

We had wonderful lobster and way too much scotch though.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 25, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ Hell no!
> We had wonderful lobster and way too much scotch*-ramen *though.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 25, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Fixed it for you.


Darn you beat me to it


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 25, 2008)

:appl:


----------



## Dleg (Mar 25, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Then again, I proposed in shorts and a t shirt in my living room, I'm sure there are critics of that approach too!


Me too! But, at least I had just completed cooking her dinner, and served her the ring with her dessert. Plus, it was in my old bachelor pad, which was 1,000 feet up on the ridge of the island, with a view worthy of a 5-star resort. But it's true, I was wearing a T-shirt and shorts.

An elephant would be awesome! Forget all the concerns. You won't care how stinky it was a year from then, or 50 years from then, but you'll certainly regret it if you don't.

We didn't really have any special 'island' stuff in our wedding, other than the outfits worn by the groomsmen and bridesmaids (all island floral stuff we had made). And, island-style church hymns from my wife's relatives, who have a church ukelele/vocal group. Aside from that, it was a traditional western, Catholic church wedding. Except afterward at the reception, the Hash House Harriers running club had their Saturday run end at the beach next to the resort, and we walked over for a Hash wedding ceremony as well. They even printed up special T-shirts for the occasion, loudly proclaiming the event as "The Death of Dleg". It was also, coincidentally, run number 911, so the shirts had the image of the burning twin towers on them, below the proclamation. Pretty special, huh.... I wonder when I will appreciate the "humor." The shirts are still buried at the bottom of our drawer after almost 6 years now.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 26, 2008)

He said no elephant. I need to get to his mom. ;-)

I think an elephant ice sculpture would be an acceptable substitute, but I won't bring that up until I see how much I can get out of him.

Last night I found out I have to be vegetarian at my own wedding!!! Best Indian buffet ever, and I CAN'T EAT IT! It was not a happy night for the future Mr. Squishles...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 26, 2008)

> I think an elephant ice sculpture would be an acceptable substitute, but I won't bring that up until I see how much I can get out of him.


Prefereably the kind you can pour Jagermeister through and do ice shots out of. :beerchug:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Last night I found out I have to be vegetarian at my own wedding!!! Best Indian buffet ever, and I CAN'T EAT IT! It was not a happy night for the future Mr. Squishles...


I think you would be surprised at how very little time you are going to have to eat or do much of anything else except to meet and thank friends and relatives. So don't get unhappy yet!!

We had a buffet at my wedding - I had maybe two bites of food that entire night. :true:

JR


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 26, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Prefereably the kind you can pour Jagermeister through and do ice shots out of. :beerchug:


Elephant luge! I love it! He'd so go for it too!

He told me last night the best gift my mom could get us is an XBOX.

And I forgot to mention, on Saturday, we actually went Wii shopping, but Memphis is flat out of them still.

He said he was actually going to stick the ring in a Wii box but he couldn't get the Wii. :th_rockon:


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> He said no elephant. I need to get to his mom. ;-)I think an elephant ice sculpture would be an acceptable substitute, but I won't bring that up until I see how much I can get out of him.
> 
> Last night I found out I have to be vegetarian at my own wedding!!! Best Indian buffet ever, and I CAN'T EAT IT! It was not a happy night for the future Mr. Squishles...


Bummer about the elephant, that would have been awesome.

Why can't you eat meat at the wedding?

Do you get to have the henna done? I think that can be very beautiful, if done by someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 26, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> Bummer about the elephant, that would have been awesome.
> Why can't you eat meat at the wedding?
> 
> Do you get to have the henna done? I think that can be very beautiful, if done by someone who knows what they are doing.


Don't know where to get an elephant in Dallas, one dispensing liquor will be fine. There is a horse though.

It's a religious day and therefore, no meat. (Don't really get it, but okay)

Yes to the henna, I'm excited! Plus all the other women get it too if they want. Should be fun!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I think you would be surprised at how very little time you are going to have to eat or do much of anything else except to meet and thank friends and relatives. So don't get unhappy yet!!We had a buffet at my wedding - I had maybe two bites of food that entire night. :true:
> 
> JR


I was the complete opposite, I ate like royalty at my wedding...it was so good I didn't want to waste it. I still managed to visit with everyone at least twice, once during the cocktail hour and then again after dinner and throughout the night between songs from the dance floor.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 26, 2008)

jregieng said:


> We had a buffet at my wedding - I had maybe two bites of food that entire night. :true:
> JR


I never even SAW the food at my wedding!! :beerchug:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 26, 2008)

jregieng said:


> We had a buffet at my wedding - I had maybe two bites of food that entire night. :true:


Mine was on the informal side so we did ours buffet style as well. Since we got married in Wyoming, we decided to select some dishes with a Western/Rocky Mtn flair.

One thing we had was these elk steaks with this caramelized shallot and redwine reduction sauce. Damn it was good.

The best part was that we took all the leftovers back with us in the coolers we had in the car. The next day for dinner we had far and away the most luxurious picnic of my life given the fancy food and the fact that we ate on the shore of Jackson Lake in the Tetons.

Picnics just aren't the same anymore. Undercooked tube steaks on the banks of the Conn. River...whoopee.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 26, 2008)

At my wedding, I think that I drank from a vase with flowers in it.

I was so wasted, I don't know if that is really true or not. My best man swears by it though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 26, 2008)

:true: ^ I had a few beers at mine but I had to be on point so I could drive back to a cabin in the middle of a national park after dark without ruining the rental car by plunking an elk or a buffalo.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, he mentioned that I wouldn't be eating that much anyway. I kindly reminded him of the gremlin like creature I become when I am hungry and he said he'd made sure I was fed. 

He said it would be okay, we could get a plate and have it for breakfast. Or, we could have it the night before. Yes, bloat your future wife with a buffet the night before the wedding and see what happens the next day when she doesn't fit into her outfits! :15:


----------



## ktulu (Mar 26, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Rocky Mtn.


oysters????


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 26, 2008)

ktulu said:


> oysters????


*gag*


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 26, 2008)

^^^If just oysters make you gag, then Rocky Mountain Oysters definitely will...


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 26, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> ^^^If just oysters make you gag, then Rocky Mountain Oysters definitely will...


I imagine that's true. Not a fan of #1 and refuse to try #2.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 26, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I think you would be surprised at how very little time you are going to have to eat or do much of anything else except to meet and thank friends and relatives. So don't get unhappy yet!!
> We had a buffet at my wedding - I had maybe two bites of food that entire night. :true:
> 
> JR


Me too. I barely had time to eat or drink. I remember getting a bite of the cake and thinking how good it tasted,which I didn't expect, and then being dragged away and never having another bite.

Later that night, all our "friends" forced themselves through the door of our nuptial suite with something like 5 cases of beer and 4 empty pitchers, and then played drinking games around the small table in the room. I only managed to get rid of them after they ran out of beer and the ringleaders left to get more.


----------



## cement (Mar 27, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> elk steaks.


damn!



> bloat your future wife with a buffet the night before the wedding and see what happens the next day when she...


does this sound like a fudgey episode to anone else?


----------

